

When Silicon Valley takes LSD - tim333
http://money.cnn.com/2015/01/25/technology/lsd-psychedelics-silicon-valley/index.html

======
sehr
The modern tech industry's obsession with psychedelics will always baffle me.

~~~
civilian
Why?

~~~
sehr
The communities I explored them with's values are completely antithetical to
SV culture. It's hard for me to reconcile the two to say the least.

Plus they just seem overly idealized. They're just drugs, but I feel like a
lot of folks see them as a possible step to becoming Thompson, Richie, Jobs or
Gates.

~~~
civilian
Those a valid complaints. And I agree that they're overhyped.

But I do think that psychedelic drug experimentation match up with SV values.
We're pro-risk and we're fine with breaking barriers. Psychedelic experiences
can be good, but I think it's just a good signal on someone's willingness to
explore, curiosity and bravery if they're willing to try it.

You might consider doing psychedelics with other engineers. It's good times.

------
tim333
I wonder if the acid helped or it's just SV rich folks sometimes do stuff
recreationally. I've heard it said Burning Man is a big part of SV culturally
and that it's pretty trippy as it were.

